# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Spastische darm-voeding en behandeling

## rafaelo

Hallo, ik heb al jaren last van een spastische darm. moelijk poepen maar dat gaat beter met zakjes vezels psylliumvezels heet het.. maar ik hou wel altijd die krampen en opgeblazen gevoel, wat kan je daar aan doen om die krampen en opgeblazen gevoel minder te krijgen of natuurlijk weg. iemand tips???? hoor het graag bedankt!!!

----------


## tiny0190

hallo rafaello
ik neem s'morgens als eerste 1flesje yakult, na een kwartiertje ,neem ik 2 glazen lauw water daarna ontbijt ik dan
iklet goed op wat ik eet ,witmeel heb ik verbannen dus wel bruin en volkoren producten als ik extra vezels gebruik, krijg ik veel meer klachten ik moet het echt uit de voeding zelf halen.
ik heb een tijdje all bran gebruikt, maar hier zitten weer veel te veel vezels in ,en dat zorgt bij mij weer voor nog meer klachten.
dus toegevoegde vezels zijn gewoon taboe,als je normale volkoren producten eet, en ook volkeren of meergranen pasta's ,en als je producten gemaakt van witmeel (wittebrood,koekjes,chips etc.)laat staan, dan ga je het verschil echt na een paar weken merken
succes rafaelo (mooie naam trouwens)

----------


## rafaelo

hha okey ik krijg strax duspatal om de krampen en opgeblazen gevoel te verminderen dat zou best kunnen helpen want daar heb ik het meeste last van. Verder neem ik elke dag een zakje vezels om me darmen breder te maken dus dan kan je eerder naar de wc; werkt goed en jah yakult werkt ook goed hoeveel mag je er eigelijk dinken? ik drink meestal 2 per dag van die kleine flesjes maar heb ook de nieuwe blauwe pakjes..moet beter zijn zeggen ze,,,en dan nog iets heb oedeem in me voeten dat kan toch niet door me darm problemen komen wel? hey groeten

----------


## rafaelo

Nou,ik mag van de huisarts geen duspatal nemen nu omdat ik 10 januari naar de internist moet.. waar slaat dit op? waarom zou ze dit doen? Ik zei; ik wil ze wie,weet is de pijn dan minder of weg

----------


## Agnes574

Ik denk dat je huisarts toch verstandig gereageerd heeft....als je 10 januari al naar de internist moet...als je nu namelijk al duspatal zou gaan gebruiken(al dan niet werkzaam voor je)dan ziet de internist,als hij je onderzoekt NIET de problemen die je werkelijk hebt,omdat die duspatal ze kan 'maskeren'...beter gewoon wachten tot je naar de internist bent geweest Rafaelo....
Ik moet ook wachten tot half januari...en ik heb ook al een maand diarree,buikkrampen en buikpijn...ik weet dat het héél vervelend is,maar ik laat me persoonlijk toch liever helpen door een gespecialiseerde arts,dan door mijn huisarts met zo'n probleem!

Kop op en veel moed en sterkte!!!

Mij helpt warme,groene thee wel eens een beetje,en Buscopan helpt goed tegen buikkrampen...haal dat eens bij de apotheek anders(zonder voorschrift verkrijgbaar),en je apotheker kan je misschien tot je bezoek aan de internist wel helpen met meer 'hulp-middelen'....

Sterkte en hou ons op de hoogte ok?
Groetjes Agnes

----------


## Agnes574

Ik neem ook meestal 2 flesjes Yakult bij erge darmproblemen...als het dan weer ietsje beter gaat ga ik weer over op ééntje....
Téveel probiotica is echter ook weer niet goed hoor,dat verstoort volgens mij toch ook je darmflora...gewoon eens vragen aan je apotheker...die weet daar wel antwoord op,ok?

Sterkte
Grtjs Agnes

----------


## rafaelo

ik kan niet goed poepen haha dat is het broobleem en het gerommel in me buik brrrrrr bewegen is ook goed denk ik

----------


## Agnes574

Idd,bewegen is héél goed!!!
Gewoon al een kleine wandeling of wat op en neer springen doet al wonderen  :Wink: 

Agnes

----------


## rafaelo

en het steekt wel is in de buurt van me rug en oksels ofzo raar weet nie wat dat is maar me bloed was goed dan kan het toch nix ergs zijn met je darmen of heb ik dat verkeerrt? en spier pijn hoor ook bij spactihe darmen toch?

----------


## tiny0190

ik neem maar 1flesje yakult per dag, te veel probiotica is ook niet goed hoor! dan gebeurd dat wat je net niet wil, dus,buikkrampen .
en idd als je een onderzoek krijgt, moet je van te voren meestal stoppen met je medicatie, omdat daardoor de symptomen gemaskeerd kunnen worden
dus even geduld rafaelo
enne spierpijn is idd een van de symptomen die erbij kunnen horen 
als je darmen niet zo goed werken, kun je je heel vervelend voelen
want vanuit de darmen, worden de voedingsstoffen uit je voeding getransporteerd naar ieder deel van je lijf.
functioneerd dit door verkeerd werkende darmen niet zo goed, dan ga je dat merken.
ik heb zelf ook heel veel last van mijn spieren en veel hoofdpijn.
groet tiny

----------


## rafaelo

maagzuur heb ik ook soms julie ook. en soms voel ik me hartslag in de buurt van me darmen ofzo inker kant buik kan dat daar meej te maken hebben? groetjes

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb een spastische darm,maar ik heb nog nooit maagzuur gehad volgens mij...hoe voelt dat?

Agnes Xx

----------


## rafaelo

nou ik weet niet 100 procent zeker wat ik heb dat hoor ik denk binnen kort wel ga een paar x naar een internist toe. ik kan gwoon moelijk poepen haha en soms een zeurende pijn en op gezete buik net of je buik groter is ofzo brrr, en dat magzuur heb ik bijna nooit maar nu soms wel nu weer 2 agen niet maar vrijdag besterg maar later wa het van zelf weer weg hoe het voelt tja moelijk te zeggen een beetje zuur in me mond dat wel hoor zo iezo wel is vreemde dingen in me mond net of het borrelt ofzo? raar he. en ik krijg extra vezels moet je drinken 1 x per dag is voor het naar de wc gaan moet dan beter gaan werk erg goed maar soms als ik het niet gebruik voel ik me beter dan dat ik t wel gebruik

----------


## rafaelo

ik rook trouwens wel

----------


## Agnes574

Ik rook ook :s

Ik kreeg ook vezels voorgeschreven,maar neem ze niet meer...voel me beter zonder als met!!

Sterkte Agnes Xx

----------


## rafaelo

haha ok. maar ik moet die xakjes in nemen daar worden je darmen breeder van zeg maar zo kan je beter naar de wc. werkt wel aleen dan krijg je zoon raar opgeblaazn gevoel brrr en zonder niet maar goed ik merk wel als ik ze niet gebruik dat het veelste hard word dus jah moet ze wel iedere dag al doe ik dat niet

----------


## rafaelo

nou net trug van de internist. volgende week donderdag een darm onderzoek en de vrijdags een echo van me buik dus mooi snel en af wachten wat er uit komt, je hoort het wel van mij greetz

----------


## Agnes574

Dat is toch al positief nieuws hé....al is zo'n darmonderzoek écht niet aangenaam;AUW!
Ik heb die echo van mijn buik al gehad:daar bleek uit dat mijn darmen niet in orde zijn,dus zullen ze mij ook wel weer zo'n darmonderzoek willen voorschrijven...enkel mét verdoving:de vorige keer deed dat écht megaveel pijn!

Sterkte en succes,hou ons op de hoogte!!
Agnes Xx

----------


## rafaelo

maar hoe gaat het precies in zijn werking weet je dat? ze onderzoeken mijn dikke darm aleen teminste dat staat op het kaartje voor de afspraak, en de vrijdags pas een echo donderdsgs het onderzoek wel raar niet dat de echo later komt maar die maken ze van me boven buik lever nieren etc. maar doet het egt veel pijn hoor ook wel is van niet tot bijna nix en wat kan je aan de pijn doen van te vooren ? groeten

----------


## Agnes574

Een darmonderzoek kan via je keel gaan(maag/darmonderzoek) of via je anus(endoscopie)...de eerste is volgens mij onder verdoving,de 2de niet...
Daarom zul je verhalen horen van mensen die zeggen dat het geen pijn doet waarschijnlijk...
Bij mij was het een endoscopie en die deed écht héél veel pijn...en er is niets wat je er van te voren aan kan doen!
Bij de echo bekijken ze gewoon of je organen er goed uitzien en of je darmen iets afwijkends laten zien...een inwendig onderzoek wijst uit of je darmwand ontstoken is,of er dingen te zien zijn die er niet thuishoren etc...
Als ze naar je dikke darm kijken neem ik aan dat je een endoscopie krijgt...toets anders eens op het net 'darmonderzoek' in en kijk wat je vind!

Sterkte en veel succes!!
Agnes

----------


## rafaelo

endoscopie krijg ik indd alles moet eerst leeg zijn door zakjes met troep te drinken. me moeder zij dat het best meej valt maar jij denkt dus van niet? :Smile:

----------


## rafaelo

krijg since een lange tijd nu weer dat raare gevoel in me buik op geblaazen etc dus maar goed dat ik donderdag heen kan brrrr heb niet slecht gegeten ofzo nixdat opgeblaazen gevoel kan je daar eigelijk iets aan doen? dat is nog het ergste brrr

----------


## Agnes574

Tegen dat opgeblazen gevoel is eigenlijk niets of nauwelijks iets te doen helaas...dat vraag ik ook al jaren aan verschillende artsen...
Sterkte hoor donderdag en laat me weten hoe het gegaan is ok??

----------


## rafaelo

nou ik ben niet geweest. ik maar denken denken niet goed maar toch, kwam uit het gesprek weg en naar huis en dacht waarom een onderzoek heb al zoon 6 weeken geen last aleen bij het eten heel ff maar dat is nix bijna. nou ik dacht ik ga wel ben je er mischien van af als het iets zou zijn. maar ben toch niet ge gaan de donderdags om dat ik rot zooi moest drinken hoorde de raarste verhaalen 4 liter moest ik op drinken wat de naam er van was weet ik zo niet meer. maar het moet heel smerig zijn? en de echo vrijdag ook nie gehad had geen zin zijden ze dan. zit eigelijk nog te twijfelen want ik denk echt dat ik iets heb om dat ik mjn hele leven nooit ziek ben geweest en zomaar in eens 3 maanden een opa van 70 was zo moe en ziek brrr en 3 x een verstopping ze;lfs met medicatie had ik nog 2 x een verstopping. dat gaat nu goed bijna elke dag moet ik wel naar de wc. weet niet wat ik moet eigelijk brrrr

----------


## Agnes574

Als artsen je een endoscopie en een echo voorschrijven doen ze dat niet voor niets...ik snap echt niet waarom je niet gegaan bent hoor,dan moet je niet meer klagen ook...is misschien een botte opmerking,maar die onderzoeken hadden iets uit kunnen wijzen of je gerudt kunnen stellen dat alles ok is...en doet het pijn en moet je smurrie drinken...dat is toch maar even doorbijten? Als je alle dagen pijn/last hebt,wat zijn dan 2 dagen afzien?

Ik moet ook nog voor darmonderzoek,maar ik zal niet afzeggen hoor,ik wil me beter voelen!
Sterkte Agnes

----------


## rafaelo

nou ik wou het zelf het hoefde niet. ik zat dus bij een gesprek en we zouden bijna weg en hij hat niets gezegt daar over begon er zelf over maja

----------


## rafaelo

en ik voel niets al een heele tijd zoon 6 a 8 weeken

----------


## Déylanna

Hey Rafaelo,

Ik moet zeggen dat ik het wel eens ben met Agnes.
Als je aangeeft dat je klachten hebt, en er wordt dan een aantal onderzoeken voorgesteld door een specialist of een huisarts, dan is dat zeker niet voor niets en dan moet je ook gaan. Doe je dat niet dan is die keus natuurlijk aan je zelf, maar je moet dan inderdaad ook niet zo klagen.
Ik heb de afgelopen twee jaar ook een aantal onderzoeken gehad die zeker ook niet leuk waren. Maar ik wist waar ik het voor deed. En bij de meeste onderzoeken is het toch zo, dat het voorbij is voor dat je het weet.
Begrijp mijn bericht niet verkeerd. Nogmaals de keus is aan jou. Maar je had er verstandig aangedaan om mee te werken aan die onderzoeken.
Ondanks je onverstandige actie om niet te gaan, wens ik je toch heel veel sterkte en hoop dat al je verdere klachten en ongemakken snel verbeteren. :Wink:  

Groet
Déylanna.

----------


## Déylanna

Hey Agnes,

Laat jij ook nog even weten hoe jou darmonderzoek is geweest.
En jij wel gaan hé !!!!!!!!!!!! :Wink:  

knuffel
Déylanna.

----------


## rafaelo

hey hier ben ik weer.ff een vraagje mischien weet iemand van julie er wat op. soms heb ik last van me blaas zonder dat ik moet plassen in eens een hevige pijn kan dat te maken hebben met me pds? en had vanavond trouwens dunne ontlasing valt me op dat dat wat vaker is nu ,anders dus nooit was het juist te hard maar dat komt denk ik door dat ik de laatste tijd wat te weinig vezels eet. groetjes

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi Déylanna!

Ik moet donderdag bij de internist gaan,dan krijg ik te horen welke onderzoeken er gaan komen...maar ik zal zéker gaan en ik hou je op de hoogte;beloofd!!

Knuffel Ag Xx

----------


## rafaelo

want ik heb daar nog nooit van gehoord en ja,krijg wel een onderzoek hoor over 5 dagen

----------


## tiny0190

sorry rafaello
ik ga hier verder niet op in, waarom zit je eigenlijk nog als lid bij een forum, als je zelfs de arts zijn raad niet opvolgd?
klaag maar niet meer over pijn , dit forum wil mensen onderling helpen,
jij wil dat kennelijk helemaal niet!

----------


## Agnes574

Rafaelo zegt wél een onderzoek te krijgen over 5 dagen....klopt toch hé Rafaelo???
Laat eens weten hoe dat gegaan is ok?
Maak enkel niet van elke klacht een drama ok?
Sommige klachten komen namelijk ook wel eens natuurlijk voor in ons lichaam;als reactie op stress bijvoorbeeld! Pas als ze langere tijd aanhouden dan moet je je zorgen maken:niet als je er eens één keer of heel af en toe last van hebt!

Maar ik kan de reactie van Tiny wel een beetje begrijpen...je hebt al zoveel kleine en vage klachten gepost,dat je daardoor misschien niet altijd meer serieus genomen word...dus post enkel de belangrijkste klachten,die je écht storen ok? Dan kunnen we je daarmee proberen verder te helpen!

Sterkte Ag Xx

----------


## rafaelo

beter lezen eerst jah donderdag moet ik er weer heen. en ik zeg niet dat ik niet wil tiny beter lezen hey niet oordeelen over iemand die j niet kent je zou is moeten weten wat ik heb meej gemaakt ben zeker wel 30 x in het ziekenhuis geweest en elke x dachten ze dat het niets was mar toch had ik overlas last van vooral me buik daar boven op kwamen dus veel kleine kwaaltjes odeem spier pijn ogen etc, maar goed wat ik me dus af vraag kan je blaas ook iets te maken hebben met me darmen?

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi Rafaelo,

Ik wil nu niet bot door de bocht komen hoor, maar wie zegt dat er over jou word geoordeeld? Niemand toch?
Vervolgens schrijf je: Je zou eens moeten weten wat ik allemaal heb meegemaakt. Ik vind het echt heel erg voor je dat je zeker 30 keer in het ziekenhuis bent geweest, en zulke klachten hebt, maar om nou zoiets te schrijven. Er zijn hier zoveel mensen die ook al veel mee hebben gemaakt, die misschien in dezelfde situatie zitten als jij. 
Ik zelf heb bijna het hele jaar 2006 in het ziekenhuis gelegen. Krijg nu nog steeds het ene onderzoek naar het andere, maar ik zal zeker nooit zo iets schrijven of zeggen. Kom op!! De mensen hier op het forum willen je alleen maar helpen. Als je bericht een keer verkeerd wordt gelezen of verkeerd word begrepen, reageer dan niet zo bot. Iederee bedoelt het goed. Waarschijnlijk bedoelde jij het ook niet zo verkeerd, maar je antwoord kan soms wel verkeerd overkomen.
Begrijp mijn antwoord ook niet verkeerd, maar ik wou alleen even aan je laten weten dat ik jou antwoord op Tiny wel een beetje tè vond.

Nou, alsnog heeeeeel veel sterkte en succes met het onderzoek.

Groet
Déylanna.

----------


## Agnes574

Ben je misschien niet een beetje een Hypochonder (ziektevrees) Rafaelo?
Daarmee bedoel ik,héél goed bedoeld hoor,of je misschien niet een beetje téveel met al je klachten en problemen bezig bent...Door er véél aan te denken krijg je namelijk vanzelf de klachten ook,raar maar waar...met de daarbijkomende vragen en angsten!
Lees anders eens de artikels hier of op het net ivm Hypochondrie!

Sterkte,Agnes....enne,idd: je moet gewoon niet reageren op posten die jij ongepast vind,of het anders in een PM melden aan mij of Petra,ok?
Meestal is het écht wel goed bedoeld hoor,maar vat jij (of anderen) het verkeerd op...is niet de eerste keer dat dit gebeurd hé?!  :Wink:

----------


## rafaelo

haha neej ik heb geen Hypochonder heeft ze al na gekeeken dat dacht ze eerst ook een beetje maar toen bleek dus dat er wel degelijk iets was.

----------


## Agnes574

Maar WAT scheelt er je dan??
....

----------


## rafaelo

ze weten niet precies wat ik heb jah ze denken pds maar om dat ik meer klachten heb is dat af wachten. dat ik nu last van me blaas krijg vond ze vreemd hoort niet bij pds. begint soms te drukken brrr wat een pijn

----------


## rafaelo

ik boer ook veel net of ik het op boer ofzo he eten en magzuurt maja ben dus nui uit bed te veel maagzuur

----------


## Agnes574

Wil je je posten iets duidelijker (om)schrijven aub en op je spelling letten?
Ik snap bijv niets van je laatste post hierboven...sorry!

----------


## rafaelo

nou ze denken pds maar dat weet je nooit zeker hey. ik boer ook veel op net of ik eten op boer maar dat is heel verschillend soms merk ik het wel soms ook een tijd lang niet. meestal zit het dus vast te hard moelijk naar de wc etc maar de laatse week moet ik juist veel naar de wc en veel winden laten. hoort bij pds zeggen ze maar dit is pas de eerste x. ojah en maagzuur brrr heb ik ook regelmatig. groetjes

----------


## Agnes574

Ik moet 20 maart gaan voor een volledig maag/darmonderzoek onder narcose..heb dit uitdrukkelijk gevraagd!
Vanavond stuur ik je nog wat meer info mbt PDS!!

Grtjs Agnes

----------


## rafaelo

thanxx

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ga die info hier vrijdag of zaterdag zetten ok?
Reden: ik ben een beetje erg moe nu....sorry!!
Maar ik zet het er zéker op vr of za!!!
Beloofd!!

----------


## rafaelo

is goed mag ik vraagen waar je het weg haalt?

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi Agnes,

Gaat het al weer een beetje beter met je moeheid?

XXXXX
Déylanna.

----------


## rafaelo

brrrrrrrrrrrr wat heb ik het koud denk dat het door me pds komt hoop dat je iets kan vinden. bedankt hea

----------


## rafaelo

zou donderdag dus een ondrzoek krijgen maar dat duurt te lang pas over 2 weeken bel maandag meteen weer moet maar eerder. maar pds danheb je aleen pijn links hoor ik wel is bij mij zit het overal links recht boven ook soms last van me rug duizelijk kramp op geblaazen gevoel kop pijn etc ook soms last van me ogen. dat lijkt toch echt niet op pds als ik het hier zo neer zet of wel brrrrr

----------


## Agnes574

Zal pas volgende week zijn dat ik hier iets meer neerzet over maag/darmonderzoek....te druk momenteel!

Lieve Déylanna...met de moeheid gaat het niet beter en niet slechter...pff...
maar ja...we zetten door!!

Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## Déylanna

Hey Agnes,

Gewoon lekker rustig aan doen, lieverd.

Dikke kus
Déy

----------


## rafaelo

Hey Agnes,
hoe gaat ie nu daar? hier net zo lekkr kon net nietaar de wc wel aan drang oei en wat kreeg ik een last van me blaas wat een pijn zeg. toen ff gewacht en toen lukte het wel maar was veelste hard net koneinen keuteltjes haha zo klein en het was zwart zo wat.ik weet het ook niet meer heb meer van die klachten ook me ogen. naja morge hoor ik waaneer ik een onderzoek krijg

----------


## tiny0190

> beter lezen eerst jah donderdag moet ik er weer heen. en ik zeg niet dat ik niet wil tiny beter lezen hey niet oordeelen over iemand die j niet kent je zou is moeten weten wat ik heb meej gemaakt ben zeker wel 30 x in het ziekenhuis geweest en elke x dachten ze dat het niets was mar toch had ik overlas last van vooral me buik daar boven op kwamen dus veel kleine kwaaltjes odeem spier pijn ogen etc, maar goed wat ik me dus af vraag kan je blaas ook iets te maken hebben met me darmen?


ik oordeel over niemand rafaelo, ik geef alleen antwoord op jou post van 20-1-2008 wellicht moet je eens overwegen om je berichten iets duidelijker te formuleren zodat dit soort (misverstanden) niet meer ontstaan ik lees hier namelijk dat je niet geweest bent.
verder zou ik je willen aanraden om eens je antistoffen consentratie te laten meten , dit is zoals gewoon bloedprikken dit word dan opgestuurd en na ongeveer 6 weken krijg je dan de uitslag.
ik herken namelijk bepaalde klachten bij jou . de ogen , de spieren ,darmklachten, ik had een schildklierafwijking ,maar doordat ik te lang 
heb doorgelopen met mijn klachten ,is het er echt niet beter op geworden,
dus laat alle onderzoeken gewoon echt doen, en vraag als ze niks aparts vinden vooral om dit bloed onderzoek.
bij normaal bloed prikken kijkt een arts niet naar de concentratie antistoffen maar bij deze vorm van bloedprikken dus wel.
ik heb nu echt het vermoeden dat jou klachten daarop terug te voeren zijn 
ik wens je veel sterkte en een hoop gezond verstand ,groet tiny

----------


## rafaelo

hmm ik heb wel 5 x bloed weze prikken maar indd niet wat jij zegt hier. maar ze konden nix vinden alles hebben ze onderzocht. maar ik heb vandaag gebelt en krijg binnen 3 dagen te hooren waaneer ik een darm onderzoek krijg. het enisge waar ik nu last van heb is dus die zeurende buik pijn en beetje last van slikken net of me adams appel wat groter is dat kan natuurlijk niet maar dat voelt zo of er iets onder zit net of ie groter is geworden. en zo heb ik wel meer klachten ogen spier pijn rug pijn keel klachten maar goed dat is per dag anders nu heb ik dat dus niet. merk ook als ik iets drink zo als melk og appel sap dat ik bij elke slok wat slijm krijg komt naar boven ofzo heel vreemd spuug dat elke x uit. nou maar ff kijken hoe het gaat deze week brrrr

----------


## rafaelo

nou wat een nacht werd om 4 uur wakker en kon niet meer slaapen dacht ff zitten en wat drinken tot ik in eens last van me blaas kreeg samen met me buik nou il naar de wc maar de pijn was te hevig en vooral me blaas zakte door de grod van de pijn ik dus weer ff gaan zitten en naar 5 minuten moest ik wel en jah toen kwam het er uit eerst erg harde ontlastin g en toen heel veel diaree snap er nix meer van dat is dus de laatse week zo nooit eerder gehad en dan vooral die hevige druk op me blaas en raar kijken uit me ogen word er dood ziek van kan toch geen pds zijn dit. maja ik bel 11 uur de huis arts wil er van af zijn want werken nix lukt. naja groetjes

----------


## Agnes574

En...wat zei je dokter???
Neem je momenteel iets van medicatie? Zo ja welke en voor wat? Omdat je schrijft raar uit je ogen te kijken...bij mij komt dat door medicatie!!
Ben benieuwd wat hij/zij zei....voor mij zijn deze problemen namelijk dagelijkse kost!!
Grtjs Agnes

----------


## rafaelo

hey ik gebruig geen medicatie nix.en de dokter heeft me weer voor een gesprek gestuur morgen krijg dus een darm onderzoek plus een echo van me boven buik. hoor morgen waaneer hoop snel brrrrr wat een hel leef ik nu in eens weer in zeg. eerst moest ik naar de wc vanacht kreeg ik dus last van me blaas wou niet. toen weer ff ge wacht moest ik weer en jah alles er uit eerst was het kei hard en het laatse was puur diaree dus denk weer bijna een verstopping denk je niet? nu heb ik aleen wat zeurende pijn en af en toe wat ge borrel. maar had je als iets gevonden of je last kan hebben van je blaas met pds? hey bedankt

----------


## Agnes574

je darmen kunnen uitzetten en daardoor op je blaas 'duwen',daardoor kun je last hebben van je blaas  :Wink:

----------


## rafaelo

zal is kijken of ik ze bestel denkt wel is het gwoon een vitamine pil? nou ik heb geen diaree meer maar nou borrelt het vrij erg plus da zeurende gevoel brrr links en dan weer recht en in het midden van me buik is het erg gevoelig denk me darmen wat uitgezet indd .ben je ook wel is heel moe brrr dat heb ik ook nu zo moe echt nix dit zo

----------


## rafaelo

nou 14 februarie word ik 1 nacht op gemnomen in hetzoekenhuis zelf gevraagt en is denk ikk ook beter dan thuis om dat je dat spul moet drinken om je leeg te maken moet er half 11 zijn eerst een echo dan de volgende dag een darm onderzoek zal wel in de ochtend zijn ebben ze niet gezegt lijktme niet dat ze dat laat pas gaan doen om dat je al lang leeg bent dan haha. hoopen dat ik er dan van af ben want heb eigelijk de heele dag last is het geen keamp dan is het een zeurend gevoel erg koud zijn rug pijn raare druk op me blaas beweeg wel veel helpt wel moet ik zeggen. en eet veel groente fruit vezels etc. duis wat gezond eten betreft weet ik niet wat verder nog belangrijk is. groetjes

----------


## Déylanna

Hey Rafaelo,

Wat is een zoekenhuis?????????????????????? :Big Grin: 

Een huis wat je moet zoeken ofzo? :Confused: 

Grapje!!!!

Ik neem aan dat je gewoon ziekenhuis bedoelt?? :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## rafaelo

haahhaah hat vrselijk koud door me buik typen lukt dan niet zo goed brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr wat een kut zooi weer een weekend naar de hel kan bijna nix

----------


## rafaelo

nou bennu net wakker gaat al wat beter aleen zit ik me me klieren in mijn hals die prikken wat ofzo net of ze wat aan het drukken zijn this links ook hard recht gwoon normaal. en jah me ogen een beetje valt me op dat er vaaker van die koreltjes in zitten, mis van het computeren kan dat weet iemand dit dan gaa ik is wat minder achter me pc haha. bedankt

----------


## tiny0190

hoi rafaello
laat je bloed toch eens controleren op anti stoffen, als jij het zo aan de arts vraagt, weet hij wat je bedoeld.
volgens mij, heb jij een auto imuun ziekte, hierbij valt je imuunsysteem je organen en weefsels aan. je krijgt hierdoor allerhande klachten , ik hoor dat je het gevoel hebt dat er iets in je keel zit? dit zou een schildklier vergroting kunnen zijn .
auto imuun ziekten zijn o.a schildklierziekten darmziekten oogafwijkingen reumatische aandoeningen enz enz .
ik zelf denk dat de artsen op het goede spoor gezet moeten worden, en jij zelf kunt dit doen. ik raad je echt aan hierover te praten met je arts, want met gewoon bloedprikken vinden ze dit nooit zelfs al gebeurd dit 100 maal,dus rafaello aan jou de keuze!
want zo blijf je ziekenhuis in en uit lopen,en je weet nog niks.
en geloof me, ik praat uit ervaring
ik krijg medicijnen en mijn antistoffen zijn bijna weer op peil,hierdoor voel ik me sinds jaren weer mens worden

----------


## rafaelo

naje me klieren zijn wat dikker sms komt denk ik diir het roken maar dat weet ik niet? maar ik krijg 14 februari een darm onderzoek dat eerst maar af wachten hey. en jah me bloed is overal op ge test alles ook me schildklier etc aleen niet wat jij zegt. maja kan nu wel gaan vragen moet eerst af wachte wat er it het onderzoek komt ik denk nix. het lijkt toch ook veel op pds vind je niet? ook om dat het soms goed is en dan in een x helemaal mis

----------


## rafaelo

maar IK krijg dus 14 februari een darm onderzoek wat ik me af vraag kunnen ze ook je slokdarm dan zien of dat niet wat miss heb ik daar last van dacht ik. groetjes

----------


## Déylanna

Welk darmonderzoek krijg je?
Een endoscopie van de dikkedarm, of een endoscopie van de dunnedarm???
Als je een endoscopie van de dikkedarm krijg, dan gaan ze met een endoscoop (flexibele slang) via je anus naar binnen om de dikkedarm te bekijken.
Als je een endoscopie van de dunnedarm krijg, dan gaan ze via je mond naar de dunnedarm en dan kunnen ze wel je slokdarm zien.
Dus het ligt eraan welke endoscopie jij krijgt. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Gr
Déylanna

----------


## rafaelo

endoscopie krijg ik. maja ik weet het ook niet meer heb since gisteren weer last van maagzuur etc het hout nooit helemaal op die keampen komen ook weer terug en ik eet echt heel gezond en beweeg zeker genoeg elke dag fitnis bijna nou dat moet genoeg zijn. plus me werk want ik werk nu wel weer tijd niet kunnen werken te veel stres en pijn. maja donderdag af wachten moet er trouwens blijven een nacht is beter zijden ze naja het zal wel brrrr doet het eigelijk pijn zoon onderzoek weet jij dat? hey groetjes

----------


## Déylanna

Dat je een endoscopie krijgt, dat had ik ondertussen al begrepen, maar de vraag was: Welke endoscopie krijg je? Van de dikke darm, of van de dunne darm??

Of zo'n endoscopie van je darm pijn doet weet ik niet.
Mijn moeder heeft voor drie jaar terug een endoscopie van de dikke darm gehad en haar hebben ze toen een lichte narcose gegeven gehad. Dus zij heeft helemaal niets van dat onderzoek gemerkt.

----------


## rafaelo

de dikkedarm gaan ze naar kijken

----------


## Déylanna

Dan kunnen ze niet in je slokdarm kijken. :Cool:

----------


## tiny0190

ik kan je geruststellen ,een endoscopie van de dikke darm is helemaal niet pijnlijk!
ik zelf heb dit al vaker gehad, je gaat op een tafel liggen, daarna word er een slang in je anus gebracht,deze is verbonden met een reservoire met water, beetje bij beetje word er water door die slang in je darmen gebracht,je voelt dit helemaal niet hoor! er worden dan een aantal foto's gemaakt.
de tafel waarop je ligt, is wendbaar.
je word nadat ze je dat gezegd hebben keer op keer een beetje gedraait,dit is voor de foto's van belang,na afloop, ga je in diezelfde kamer eerst naar het toilet.
het resterende water kun je dan uitpoepen .that's it, helemaal echt niet pijnlijk of eng hoor, groet tiny

----------


## rafaelo

nou heb het gehad en dee toch wel pijn hoor. nou af wachte de 30 ste weet ik meer. ik heb het zo ontezettnd koud soms komt dat ook door me pds? weet niet of meer dat hebben en soms ook sweetirige handen. net of je heel zenuwachtig bent. hey goed weekend

----------


## rafaelo

plus lage rug pijn dat komt door pds of niet?

----------


## Agnes574

Heb je de uitslag al van je onderzoek Rafaelo?
Laat eens weten of daar iets uitgekomen is ok?

----------


## rafaelo

he sory lang niet langs geweest maar het is indd PDS gaad gelukkig goed met me wel last soms maar dat zal er wel bij hooren dat geborrel net of als je honger hebt etc en soms wat kramp. voor de rest gaat het goed veel bewegen gezond eten vezels onder andere. voor de rest weet ik niet wat goed is als je pds hebt. groeten

----------

